# problême lecture film itunes



## nude (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, pouvez vous me dire pourquoi ma appte tv de 1ère génération ne lit plus mes films achetés sur itunes?
jai acheté le film sortilège hier et impossible de le lire : Dès que je le sélectionne il maffiche ATTENTE DE DAUTORISATION puis me dit quil est impossible de le lire sur cet appareil.
Mais là ou cest vraiment étrange, cest que jai aussi un ancien film intitulé prédiction que javais déjà regardé avec mon apple tv qui refuse aussi de lire!!!!
Indice : Ces deux films sont en Hd et Sd. Je peux lire ces films sur mon ipad 2 par contre.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------

